# Beans in Dublin for dialling in?



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

My Iberital MC2 just arrived today









Now I need a big bag of beans to dial it in. Any bright ideas from our Dublin members?

I'm thinking of buying a big bag of the Climpson & Sons beans from Clement & Pekoe for

the purpose, but it seems like such a waste of tasty beans...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Something cheap from the supermarket! 'Dialing in' is a bit ambitious as you will always need to make adjustments for different beans and the same beans as they age, but it will get you roughly in the ball park and wear the burrs in a bit.


----------



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice one, Aaronb. I hear you re the necessity of continual adjustment, but absolutely just aiming to get in the right ballpark for a start.

I've found these: http://littleitalyltd.com/products/772

I think I'll drop over to Smithfield in the morning and pick them up and spend the morning grinding my ever-finer way through them...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You might go through a lot dialling in an MC2 and getting a feel for the adjustments - definitely use supermarket beans.


----------



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, Jeebsy! Any idea roughly what weight of beans I'm likely to go through? Is 1kg enough?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends how quickly you get a feel for adjustment! That should be sufficient though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a really really easy way to get a head start dialling in an MC2:

First of all remove the hopper and the plastic collar, the collar is removed by pushing the 2 plastic tabs that protrude through the upper body, do this very carefully so that you don't break them. With this part removed you will see the worn drive that performs the adjustment and the top burr carrier. The worm drive is held on by 2 screws, remove these and you can then rotate the upper burr carrier by hand. Turn this until the burrs touch and then turn it back about a quarter turn, this should put you in the ballpark for espresso and make it easier to dial in and hopefully waste fewer beans. Once you have made the quarter turn away from the burrs touching you will need something that will make an easily visible mark on black plastic, I used a silver Sharpie pen, you pick a point where the burr carrier is easy to see and then mark a line down between the upper burr carrier and the lower for future reference. Then reassemble the grinder and grind away. It should go without saying , but do not do this with the grinder plugged in to the mains electrical supply.

Happy grinding !!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My god I agree with Charlie .....

Cheap beans waste of money, you'll just end up being way finer than you would end to be for a fresh bean

Dial it back like Charlie suggested get a kg of. Something good and learn how different grinds doses taste .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Charliej said:


> There is a really really easy way to get a head start dialling in an MC2:
> 
> First of all remove the hopper and the plastic collar, the collar is removed by pushing the 2 plastic tabs that protrude through the upper body, do this very carefully so that you don't break them. With this part removed you will see the worn drive that performs the adjustment and the top burr carrier. The worm drive is held on by 2 screws, remove these and you can then rotate the upper burr carrier by hand. Turn this until the burrs touch and then turn it back about a quarter turn, this should put you in the ballpark for espresso and make it easier to dial in and hopefully waste fewer beans. Once you have made the quarter turn away from the burrs touching you will need something that will make an easily visible mark on black plastic, I used a silver Sharpie pen, you pick a point where the burr carrier is easy to see and then mark a line down between the upper burr carrier and the lower for future reference. Then reassemble the grinder and grind away. It should go without saying , but do not do this with the grinder plugged in to the mains electrical supply.
> 
> Happy grinding !!!


This should be in a sticky


----------



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic, Charlie (and Mr Boots)! So glad to get that advice, and I'll be looking forward to following it to the letter in the morning. Super!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The mark you make on the burr carriers also has another use, when you decide to give the burrs a good old clean out and the grinds chamber it means you can always get back to a reference point if you count the number of turns it takes to unscrew the upper burr carrier, then you just screw it back in the same number of turns using the marks as a reference. If you ever decide to remove the lower burr to clean underneath it and the grinder "star" that the nut holding it on is a left hand thread so wrap the burr in something sturdy like a bit of leather and hold it in place with some mole grips or pliers and then use a spanner or socket to remove the nut.


----------



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Super, Charlie. Thank you so much for all your help. Just brilliant.


----------



## irishcoffee42 (Jan 31, 2014)

Followed your instructions to a T this morning, Charlie, and I'm delighted - dialled in nicely now, roughly in the right ballpark, at least. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

At 3am???

13 char


----------

